# 10 Famous Mosques in Pakistan



## ghazi52

*10 Famous Mosques in Pakistan*
*1.Shah Faisal Mosque
The Faisal Mosque is the largest mosque in Pakistan, located in Islamabad. Completed in 1986, it was designed by Turkish architect Vedat Dalokay to be shaped like a desert Bedouin’s tent. Unlike traditional masjid design, it lacks a dome. The minarets borrow their design from Turkish tradition and are thin and pencil like.







The mosque is named after the late King Faisal bin Abdul-Aziz of Saudi Arabia, who supported and financed the project.

2.Badshahi Mosque
The Badshahi Mosque in Lahore, commissioned by the sixth Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb was completed in 1673. It is the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world. Epitomizing the beauty, passion and grandeur of the Mughal era, it is Lahore’s most famous landmark and a major tourist attraction.






3.Shah Jahan Mosque
The Shah Jahan Mosque was built in the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan. It is located in Thatta, Sindh province, Pakistan. Shah Jahan mosque was completed in the year 1647. The mosque has overall 93 domes and it is world’s largest mosque having such number of domes. It has also been on the tentative UNESCO World Heritage list since 1993.






4.Masjid-e-Tooba
Masjid e Tooba is located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Locally known as the Gol Masjid. It is often claimed to be the largest single-dome mosque in the world, built with pure white marble. This mosque was designed by Pakistani architect Dr Babar Hamid Chauhan and the engineer was Zaheer Haider Naqvi.






5.Bhong Mosque
Bhong Masjid is located in the village of Bhong, Sadiqabad Tehsil, Rahim Yar Khan District, Southern Punjab Pakistan. It was designed and constructed over a period of nearly 50 years (1932–1982) and won the Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 1986 and Sitara-e-Imtiaz in 2004.






6.Mahabat Khan Mosque
The Mahabat Khan Mosque is a 17th-century mosque in Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. It is named after the Mughal governor of Peshawar Nawab Mahabat Khan who served under Emperors Shah Jehan and Aurangzeb. The name of the Masjid and the governor who built is consistently mispronounced as ‘Muhabbat Khan’ (‘Love Khan’) instead of ‘Mahabat Khan’ (‘Awe-inspiring Khan’).






7.Shahi Eidgah Mosque
This Grand Mosque of Multan, also known as Shahi EidGah Masjid, was built in 1735 AD by Nawab Abdul Samad Khan when he was the governor of Multan. It is a very spacious mosque provided with a vast courtyard and a huge prayer chamber measuring two hundred and fifty feet long and fifty-four feet broad crowned by seven domes.






8.Wazir Khan Mosque
The Wazir Khan Mosque is a masterpiece of Moghul architecture. It was built over a period of seven years during the reign of Shah Jehan by the governor of Lahore Shaikh Ilum uddin Ansari commonly known as Wazir Khan. The mosque is known for its outstanding tile work and for its beauty and magnificence is referred to as the “Mole on the Cheek of Lahore”.





9.Moti Masjid
Moti Masjid is a 17th century religious building located inside the Lahore Fort. It is a small, white marble structure built by Mughal emperor Shah Jahan, and is among his prominent extensions to the Lahore Fort Complex.






10.Jhelum Cantonment Mosque
This mosque was started in 1951. 14 Punjab Regiment that was stationed at that time at Jhelum Cantt, was responsible for its construction. Col Commandant Stick Lane initiated the construction. He saw worshippers under a banyan tree as the original mosque was too small for the prayer. General Ayub Khan inaugurated the mosque.




Bashir Ahmed resident 208 West Colony Jhelum Cantt who was the witness of the construction of this mosque narrated the above story.
*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
21


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

*World’s third biggest mosque will be constructed in Karachi*
January 07, 2015, 1:30 am/ 7 Comments
SHARE :




*INP*
KARACHI- Foundation stone for world’s third biggest mosque after Masjid-ul-Haram and Masjid-e-Nabawi was laid today.

Nosherwan Khan, a 70-year-old labourer of Bahria Town, laid the foundation stone of the Grand Mosque at Bahria Town near Super Highway in Karachi.

At least 25,000 people can offer prayers inside the main hall of The Grand Bahria Town Mosque. The spacious structure is said to be Pakistan’s biggest mosque. The construction of world’s third largest mosque will be completed in five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Viking 63

Beautiful masjids all of them....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

another view.....

...
...



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## mpk1988

Beautiful pics.I would appreciate some more pictures and details for each of these mosques though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Architecture is very unique as well, great share

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> *World’s third biggest mosque will be constructed in Karachi*
> January 07, 2015, 1:30 am/ 7 Comments
> SHARE :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INP*
> KARACHI- Foundation stone for world’s third biggest mosque after Masjid-ul-Haram and Masjid-e-Nabawi was laid today.
> 
> Nosherwan Khan, a 70-year-old labourer of Bahria Town, laid the foundation stone of the Grand Mosque at Bahria Town near Super Highway in Karachi.
> 
> At least 25,000 people can offer prayers inside the main hall of The Grand Bahria Town Mosque. The spacious structure is said to be Pakistan’s biggest mosque. The construction of world’s third largest mosque will be completed in five years.


World's 3rd biggest mosque with just 25000 people, and largest of pakistan.

What an idiot. Faisal Mosque is the largest mosque of Pakistan with capacity of 300,000. (3 lakh.) And its 4th or 5th largest in the world now. When it was build it was largest in world in 1970s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terry5

Nice .
seems like the Mughals had style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............
Mosque at the bank of river Chenab in Chiniot







........................

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> .............
> Mosque at the bank of river Chenab in Chiniot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........................




wah looks like some panting work of arist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

THE JUMA MOSQUE HAS 218 WOODEN COLUMNS, AND SIX OF THEM DATE TO THE ORIGINAL 10TH CENTURY MOSQUE! (ALTHOUGH THE PRESENT BUILDING IS 18TH CENTURY). THERE’S ROOM FOR 5,000 PEOPLE HERE.a mosque in Baku, Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhong Mosque in Rahim Yar Khan*


Bhong Mosque (Bhong Masjid) is located in the village of Bhong, Sadiqabad Tehsil, Rahim Yar Khan District, Southern Punjab Pakistan. It was designed and constructed over a period of nearly 50 years (1932–1982) and won the Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 1986. A postage stamp depicting it was issued on May 12, 2004 in Pakistan.;

.
*




























.
.
.
















*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## [Bregs]

oh wow amazing work of crafting done

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share dear, you rock on with your valuable posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

...........The Mahabat Khan Mosque, Peshawar.......
....
.



..
..........
...Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore....
..

.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## [Bregs]

such a minute work of craftsmanship and paintings on the walls.pillars and roofs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Seen first 4. Seen construction of 4th (was very young at that time, used to live very close, it was visible from our home) and use to go regularly for prayers there. very unique design, however don't like the echo. 




ghazi52 said:


> *10 Famous Mosques in Pakistan*
> *1.Shah Faisal Mosque*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The mosque is named after the late King Faisal bin Abdul-Aziz of Saudi Arabia, who supported and financed the project.*
> 
> *2.Badshahi Mosque*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *3.Shah Jahan Mosque*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *4.Masjid-e-Tooba*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.....................Gulshan Dadan Khan Mosque,...Pindi....
........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tipu7

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> *World’s third biggest mosque will be constructed in Karachi*
> January 07, 2015, 1:30 am/ 7 Comments
> SHARE :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INP*
> KARACHI- Foundation stone for world’s third biggest mosque after Masjid-ul-Haram and Masjid-e-Nabawi was laid today.
> 
> Nosherwan Khan, a 70-year-old labourer of Bahria Town, laid the foundation stone of the Grand Mosque at Bahria Town near Super Highway in Karachi.
> 
> At least 25,000 people can offer prayers inside the main hall of The Grand Bahria Town Mosque. The spacious structure is said to be Pakistan’s biggest mosque. The construction of world’s third largest mosque will be completed in five years.


Visited this place week ago....
This is less a mosque, more a entertainment place...... saw more girls and kids then numazis, saw more photographers than numazis........ same is case with Faisal Masjid, though on smaller scale....... how unfortunate......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.......................Namazi sweeps floor of famous Suneri mosque..................
..........

..



...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karakoram

subhan ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
*Dai Anga Mosque in Lahore - Pakistan*

Dai Anga Mosque is a mosque situated near the railway station of Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. This historic Mosque is in the Naulakha area, about quarter mile away from Lahore Railway Station. It is widely believed that Dai Anga built this mosque in 1635 AD (1045 Hijri,), before she went to perform Hajj. However, the inscription in the mosque is said to date it to 1649 AD (1060 AH).;

.
*
















*
..........
......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................
Qassaban Mosque, located in Karachi's Saddar, was built in the 18th century.





.

*Jamia Masjid, Wah Cantt – It was built during the Mughal era in the 17th century.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Derawar Mosque Bahawalpur




Sharda Mosque




Jamia Masjid Sialkot




Chaqchan Mosque Khaplu




Ilyasi Mosque Abbotabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

Mosque in Quetta




Shajahan Masjid Hyderabad




Moti Masjid Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................................................











































...........................................
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................................................
...













Grid view

The Wazir Khan Mosque in Lahore, Pakistan, is famous for its extensive faience tile work. It has been described as 'a mole on the cheek of Lahore'. It was built in seven years, starting around 1634–1635 AD, during the reign of the Mughal Emperor Shah Jehan. It was built by Hakim Shaikh Alim-ud-din Ansari, a native of Chiniot, who rose to be the court physician to Shah Jahan and a governor of Lahore. He was commonly known as Wazir Khan, a popular title bestowed upon him (the word Wazir means 'minister' in Arabic through which it came into Urdu. The mosque is inside the Inner City and is easiest accessed from Delhi Gate. The mosque contains some of the finest examples of Qashani tile work from the Mughal period.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


>



Looks super similiar to a gurdwara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Looks super similiar to a gurdwara


That sikhasim has a lot of inspiration from Islam.

Anyways, There is a ship shaped Masjid in Karachi, if someone has pictures share it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Umair Nawaz said:


> That sikhasim has a lot of inspiration from Islam.
> 
> Anyways, There is a ship shaped Masjid in Karachi, if someone has pictures share it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zibago

fakhre mirpur said:


> Derawar Mosque Bahawalpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharda Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamia Masjid Sialkot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaqchan Mosque Khaplu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilyasi Mosque Abbotabad





fakhre mirpur said:


> Mosque in Quetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shajahan Masjid Hyderabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moti Masjid Lahore


@Indos 
Check out the artitecture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................
Masjid Wazir Khan




















....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................
*New memon masjid - boulton market.. Karachi
*
































...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................................




............................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................

Shahi Masjid Al Sadiq, Bahawalpur









..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

I had the privilege to pray in some of the mosques listed above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................
Bhong Mosque, Sadiqabad, Punjab 





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Masjid e shab-bhar , not having a unique art but surely have a unique history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Please only Pakistan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................
*Wazir Khan Mosque*




































..........
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........





































_

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................
*Masjid-e-tooba , Karachi
*






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sipahi

@ghazi52 bhai great share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

I looked for some more interior pictures of my favourites. Beautiful shot inside the _Wazir Khan Mosque_, Lahore.





_Magnificent! _

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S.Y.A

Masjid e Faran, FTC Building, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Desertfalcon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

..........................
Bilal Masjid Mardan






..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Dai Anga Mosque (built 1635)*

Dai Anga served as Shah Jahan's wet nurse and remained an influential force in the dynasty until her death in 1672. She is responsible for several monuments in Lahore that still survive, including her tomb near the Gulabi Bagh garden gate. Her mosque, seen here, was constructed in 1635. Although a relatively small structure, it is notable for its refined use of decoration and its stately three-bay facade. It remains in an excellent state of preservation since Dai Anga took care to donate a substantial waqf (endowment) to ensure its maintenance after her death. However, in spite of this, it was briefly converted into the residence of Henry Cope, a newspaper editor, during the rule of the British. It was restored to its original function in 1903 and has served as an active mosque ever since.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Masjid River Chanab






Masjid Wazir Khan Lahore







Sakeena Masjad Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

G.I.K institute kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Jama Masjid, Hussainabad , Karachi

*













An 800 year old mosque in Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahjahan Mosque , Thatta .. Sindh
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Sunehri Masjid (Golden Mosque), Peshawar.* 







*Mohabbat Khan Mosque, Peshawar*. The Mohabbat Khan Mosque, named after the Mughal governor of Peshawar Nawab Mohabbat Khan who served under Emperors Shah Jehan and Aurangzeb and who was the grandson of Nawab Dadan Khan (who had been governor of Lahore), was built in 1630.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chaqchan Masjid Khaplu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Old Korangi Road, DHA Phase2, Karachi

*




__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

پاکستان کے مختلف علاقوں میں جدید اور قدیم طرز تعمیر کی مساجد کو محمد اشعر نے اپنے کیمرے میں قید کیا ہے۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR
شام کے دھندلکے میں بادشاہی مسجد لاہور کے صدر دروازے سے ایک منظر۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR
لاہور کی شاہی مسجد کی تعمیر مغل بادشاہ اورنگزیب عالمگیر نے 1673 میں کروائی تھی جس میں بیک وقت چھ ہزار افراد نماز ادا کر سکتے ہیں۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR
یہ مسجد ترکی طرز تعمیر پر مبنی ہے اور اسے ماوی مسجد بھی کہا جاتا ہے۔ یہ استنبول کی نیلی مسجد کی نقل معلوم پڑتی ہے۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR
بادشاہی مسجد کا نیلگوں منظراور حوض کے پانی میں اس کا عکس مسجد کی شان کو دوبالا کر رہا ہے۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR
چنیوٹ کی شاہی مسجد کے اندرون کا ایک منظر جس میں ستون اور اس میں کی جانے والی کاریگری کو دیکھا جا سکتا ہے۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR
شاہ جہاں کے عہد میں نواب سعداللہ خان نے چنیوٹ میں شاہی مسجد کی تعمیر کرائی۔ صدر دروازے کی تصویر میں مغل فن تعمیر کے اعلی نمونے نظر آتے ہیں۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR
لاہور کی موتی مسجد کی تعمیر شاہ جہاں نے کروائي تھی اور یہ سفید سنگ مرمر کی تعمیر کردہ مسجد ہے۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

لاہور کی بحیرہ مسجد قدیم اور جدید طرز تعمیر کا مرکب ہے۔ فوارے سے مسجد کی دلکشی میں مزید اضافہ ہو رہا ہے۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR

مسجد چقچن بلتستان کے علاقے خپلو میں واقع ایک قدیم مسجد ہے جس کی بنیاد سنہ 1370 میں ایرانی مبلغ اسلام میر سید علی ہمدانی نے رکھی، بعض روایات کے مطابق یہ عمارت مسجد بننے سے پہلے بدھ مت کی خانقاہ تھی۔






MUHAMMAD ASHAR

یہ مسجد بہاولپور سے تقریبا 100 کلو میٹر کے فاصلے پر چولستان کے ریگستان کے کنارے موجود ہے۔ صبح کو مسجد کا ایک منظر۔





*ک*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The 500 year old mosque in Behra. Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Darul Eman Mosque, Thal Valley, Upper Dir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Musjid Chiniot








Shahjahan Mosque Thatha. Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Musjid Chiniot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdul_Jalil

Beautiful architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recent update.........






*Wazir Khan Chowk after conservation*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A MOSQUE IN DERA GHAZI KHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

THE BEAUTIFUL BHONG MOSQUE, INLAID WITH GOLD AND PRECIOUS JEWELS IN SADIQABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful wooden Mosque in upper-dir, KP,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dai Anga Mosque

This Mughal mosque is situated in the Naulakha area, southeast of the fortress-like railway station. You can approach it from the railway station, but it might be simpler to travel northeast on Nicholson Road from Qila Gujjar Singh Chowk, and continue straight across Allama Iqbal Road (formerly Mayo Road), past the Presbyterian Church and Boharwala Chowk. 

The comparatively narrow road veers left, terminating in a dead end at a gate guarding the railway platform beyond the fence.

On the left is a gate behind which is situated a mosque built by Dai Anga Zeb-un-Nisa, a wet nurse of Emperor Shah Jahan. Her family had been closely associated with the Mughal imperial family her husband Morad Khan served Jahangir as Adawlati or Magistrate of Bikaner, and her son Muhammad Rashid Khan, reputed to be one of the best archers in the kingdom, died fighting in the service of Shah Jahan's eldest born Dara Shikoh. Zeb-un-Nisa herself was highly regarded by Shah Jahan.

Passing through the gate one is overawed by the magnificent structure of Dai Anga's mosque. Although a lot of restoration work has been carried out on the building—much appears to belong to later-period restorative efforts—it cannot take away from the magnificence of the original structure.

The design of the mosque is based on a single-aisle 3-bay plan form—a comparatively simplified version of the spectacular mosques built by the Mughals. The prayer chamber is divided into three compartments by means of lateral arches. The central bay, larger than the others, has exceptionally rich decoration. The usual arched recess sunk deeply into the western wall serves as the mihrab. It is crowned, like its flanking counterparts, with a high double dome placed on squinches composed of eight small arched panels. The side bays, less elaborately decorated, have double domes resting on pendentives. The central compartment has a pronounced projection created by means of an engrailed arch and a half-dome embellished with tiled panels. The projected frame is marked with slender pilasters on either corner, while at the two eastern corners of the prayer chamber are square minarets surmounted with a carved platform on which once rested the kiosk.

The exterior surface of the projection, as well as the flanking compartments, have been divided into numerous decorative panels of various shapes, sizes, and designs and filled with fluoridate patterns created by means of mosaic kashi. The dominant colours used in the tilery, here as well as in the interior panels, are blue, orange, and yellow. The treatment of facade into panels, embellished with scintillating multi colored tile mosaic, a favourite decorative medium during Shah Jahan's days, yields one of the most spectacular facades of the period. The domes are plastered, but possess pronounced cavettos, reminiscent of similar treatment at the Moti Mosque of Lahore Fort. A 19' diameter dome in the middle flanked by two 16' domes, along with corner minarets, adds to the imposing character of the mosque. The central lofty Timurid aiwan alcove, flanked by two smaller ones, as embellished as the facade, along with their decorative kalib kari or stalactite squinches represent the best of the Shahjahani Period.

The tall minarets rising from a square base on the two front extremities are terminated with kiosk-like structures carrying cupolas. Although simply treated today, they were no doubt once decorated with tile mosaic in the manner of those found in the mosque of Shah Jahan's grandee, Wazir Khan. The 84' wide platform, no doubt once part of the mosque courtyard, is paved with beautifully laid brick flooring divided into a simple square pattern. Within the courtyard in which the building stands, an ablution tank has been found, and traces exist of what may prove to be a second tank.

It is believed that the mosque was built in 1045 AH/1635 AD, before Dai Anga went to perform Hajj. However, the inscription in the mosque is said to date it to 1060 AH/1649 AD. The mosque was well-maintained and frequented by worshippers, due to the waqf (bequest) by Dai Anga of her extensive property for the maintenance of the mosque. Once the Mughal Empire declined, this mosque, along with many other Mughal monuments, did duty as Ranjit Singh's military magazine. After the annexation of the Punjab by the British, Henry Cope, editor of the newspaper 'Lahore Chronicle' must have been pleased to have been allowed its use as his residence. However, later when the area, once known as Mohallah Dai Anga and populated by Mughal nobility, was acquired by the Punjab and Delhi Railway Co., Cope sold the mosque-residence to them for Rs. 12,000, and they converted it into the office of the traffic manager, Punjab Northern State Railway.

After Lord Curzon expressed his horror at the debased usage many of the historic monuments had been put to, in 1903 Dai Anga's mosque was returned to the Muslims of Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Aqwal e El Sidd 

Having too many mosques is as much impractical as too less mosques.


----------



## ghazi52

The Jamia Mosque Beech Wali in Ranchore Line, Karachi - is more than 250 years old.






Masjid Noor in Azad Kashmir 







Masjid Noor in Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bhong Masjid, Rahim Yar Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Drawar , Bahawalpur Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhong mosque, Sadiqabad 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bhong Mosque (بھونگ مسجد‎) is located in the village of Bhong, Sadiqabad Tehsil, Rahim Yar Khan District, Southern Punjab Pakistan. It was designed and constructed over a period of nearly 50 years (1932–1982) and won the Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 1986. The construction of the Masjid (Mosque) was under control of Master Abdul Hameed (kamboh) who worked to make sure it was exquisite and a landmark for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Al Malik Fahad Bin Abdul Aziz, Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir.








Shahi Masjid, Chinot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid Rawalpindi, Pakistan

Photo credit: F4 Creationz






Dera Nawab, Bahawalpur,

Photo credit: Muhammad Ashar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Madina Mosque, which is located in Matiari, Sindh.








Haji Baba Hayat Jama Masjid, Hyderabad, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Jahan Mosque, Thatta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wazir Khan mosque *was built in 1634 by Shaikh Ilm-ud-din Ansari, Viceroy of Punjab under Shah Jahan. Ansari hailed from humble origins in the town of Chiniot in the Jhang district of the Punjab. He studied medicine under Hakim Dawi and was hired by the Mughal court as the personal physician of Prince Khurram, the future Shah Jahan. The young prince was so taken with Ansari's competence that he awarded him with the title Wazir Khan in 1620. Wazir is a title meaning "Minister" in Urdu.

Photo credit: Ateeq Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia masjid, Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Mosque Wah Cantt 
1st March 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Mosque, Lahore,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Internal view of jamia masjid , (Thal)
Beautiful architecture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid - Thal (Kumrat Valley)

وادی کمراٹ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Imamia Masjid Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid Ạl Sạdiq, Bahawalpur!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Muhammad Ashar Photography

Bhong Masjid, Sadiqabad, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Shahi Masjid-Chiniot 

Pic : Mohammad Wasif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The charming Wazir Khan Mosque (Lahore) - blend of faith & culture





















Masjid Sakeena tul Sughra in Jatoi city (district Muzaffargarh)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Beautiful Mosque at Faisalabad Railway Station Chowk

Pic By: Maqsood MK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Inside view of Chaqchan Mosque
*
The Chaqchan Mosque is a mosque located in the city of Khaplu, in the Gilgit-Baltistan region of northern Pakistan. Dating from 1370, the mosque is one of the oldest in the region, and dates from the time when the area’s populace converted from Buddhism to Islam.The mosque’s design is heavily influenced by architecture from the Kashmir Valley, and was likely also built by Kashmiri craftsmen.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

دربار مع مسجد گولڑہ شریف
Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid Wazir Khan, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ch



itral, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Saddar





Sunehri Masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbasi Mosque Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

چقچن مسجد، کھپلو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

'Sanctuary of Devotion', Bhong Sharif mosque

Cr : Mobeen Ansari







Bhong Sharif, Sadiqabad, Rahim Yar Khan, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Mosque Gandawah, Jhal Magsi Balochistan, which was built in the early 1900s by 'Khan of Kalat State. Gandawah used to be the winter capital. It is made from natural materials such as mud & straw and stands more then 30 feet high. The domes and minarets contain ducts for ventilation, while the inside of the mosque is divided into 3 chambers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam ki Kam se kam 300 Saal purani Tareekhi Masjid . Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid, Rawalpindi







Masjid Wazir Khan, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Markazi Jamia Masjid - RawalPindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful architecture and Kashi Kari work performed over the tomb of Sufi saint Najamuddin Shah and the Jilani Mosque alongside of the shrine in Nasarpur, Sindh. The tomb is believed to have been erected by Syed Nazar Ahmed Shah in 1911.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad000003

Subhanallah the most beautiful mosques of Pakistan. I love it. We have some great architects, who have done amazing work.






This is Memon mosque I believe and its located in Karachi. I'm not sure of the background history but just the view is so mesmerising. Would love to hear if someone knows its interesting factoids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

24 August, 1949

inside



























asad000003 said:


> This is Memon mosque I believe and its located in Karachi. I'm not sure of the background history but just the view is so mesmerising. Would love to hear if someone knows its interesting factoids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thal, valley of Kumrat, Kohistan., Upper Dir KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Junaid Jamshed Masjid', Karachi
Execution: IK Associates
Design: SUH Design Consultants

Photography by © Ahmed Shajee Aijazi — at Korangi Industrial Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> Junaid Jamshed Masjid', Karachi
> Execution: IK Associates
> Design: SUH Design Consultants
> 
> Photography by © Ahmed Shajee Aijazi — at Korangi Industrial Area.


This is one of the most beautiful if not the beautiful Masjid I have ever seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Masjid Chitral, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ہ مسجد لاہور شاہ عالمی چوک میں ہے میزان بینک کے ساتھ
Shah Alami Chowk, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chaqchan Mosque Khaplu, in Gilgit-Baltistan. Built in 1370, the mosque is one of the oldest in the region, & dates back to the time when the area's population converted en masse from Buddhism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inner and light view of *Jamia Masjid Darul Salam*
And the fascinating aroma of cedar makes the atmosphere amazing.....
Thal, Kamrat Valley..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mavi Mosque, Sukh Chayn Gardens, Lahore..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mavi Mosque, Sukh Chayn Gardens, Lahore..
.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Masjid Canal view, Gujranwala, Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

An Under Construction Mosque in Gujarat .


----------



## ghazi52

Markazi Jamia Masjid, RawalPindi


----------



## ghazi52

Stopped by very early in the morning on my way to Islamabad to capture the breathtaking image of this beautiful mosque located on roadside in Gujranwala.
*Gujranwala -* the land of hospitable people and amazing desi food


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Masjid , Chitral, KP


----------



## ghazi52

This place is in District Muzzafargarh Tehsil Jatoi , name of Masjid is Sakina tu Sughra can be access from Multan or Bahawalpur
If you are going from bahawalpur your route will be Bahawalpur to Ahmedpur to Uch Sharif to Alipur and then finally to this Beautiful Masjid


----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> *10 Famous Mosques in Pakistan*
> *1.Shah Faisal Mosque
> The Faisal Mosque is the largest mosque in Pakistan, located in Islamabad. Completed in 1986, it was designed by Turkish architect Vedat Dalokay to be shaped like a desert Bedouin’s tent. Unlike traditional masjid design, it lacks a dome. The minarets borrow their design from Turkish tradition and are thin and pencil like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mosque is named after the late King Faisal bin Abdul-Aziz of Saudi Arabia, who supported and financed the project.
> 
> 2.Badshahi Mosque
> The Badshahi Mosque in Lahore, commissioned by the sixth Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb was completed in 1673. It is the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world. Epitomizing the beauty, passion and grandeur of the Mughal era, it is Lahore’s most famous landmark and a major tourist attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Shah Jahan Mosque
> The Shah Jahan Mosque was built in the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan. It is located in Thatta, Sindh province, Pakistan. Shah Jahan mosque was completed in the year 1647. The mosque has overall 93 domes and it is world’s largest mosque having such number of domes. It has also been on the tentative UNESCO World Heritage list since 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Masjid-e-Tooba
> Masjid e Tooba is located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Locally known as the Gol Masjid. It is often claimed to be the largest single-dome mosque in the world, built with pure white marble. This mosque was designed by Pakistani architect Dr Babar Hamid Chauhan and the engineer was Zaheer Haider Naqvi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Bhong Mosque
> Bhong Masjid is located in the village of Bhong, Sadiqabad Tehsil, Rahim Yar Khan District, Southern Punjab Pakistan. It was designed and constructed over a period of nearly 50 years (1932–1982) and won the Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 1986 and Sitara-e-Imtiaz in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Mahabat Khan Mosque
> The Mahabat Khan Mosque is a 17th-century mosque in Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. It is named after the Mughal governor of Peshawar Nawab Mahabat Khan who served under Emperors Shah Jehan and Aurangzeb. The name of the Masjid and the governor who built is consistently mispronounced as ‘Muhabbat Khan’ (‘Love Khan’) instead of ‘Mahabat Khan’ (‘Awe-inspiring Khan’).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.Shahi Eidgah Mosque
> This Grand Mosque of Multan, also known as Shahi EidGah Masjid, was built in 1735 AD by Nawab Abdul Samad Khan when he was the governor of Multan. It is a very spacious mosque provided with a vast courtyard and a huge prayer chamber measuring two hundred and fifty feet long and fifty-four feet broad crowned by seven domes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.Wazir Khan Mosque
> The Wazir Khan Mosque is a masterpiece of Moghul architecture. It was built over a period of seven years during the reign of Shah Jehan by the governor of Lahore Shaikh Ilum uddin Ansari commonly known as Wazir Khan. The mosque is known for its outstanding tile work and for its beauty and magnificence is referred to as the “Mole on the Cheek of Lahore”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.Moti Masjid
> Moti Masjid is a 17th century religious building located inside the Lahore Fort. It is a small, white marble structure built by Mughal emperor Shah Jahan, and is among his prominent extensions to the Lahore Fort Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.Jhelum Cantonment Mosque
> This mosque was started in 1951. 14 Punjab Regiment that was stationed at that time at Jhelum Cantt, was responsible for its construction. Col Commandant Stick Lane initiated the construction. He saw worshippers under a banyan tree as the original mosque was too small for the prayer. General Ayub Khan inaugurated the mosque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bashir Ahmed resident 208 West Colony Jhelum Cantt who was the witness of the construction of this mosque narrated the above story.*



Some pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> Shahi Masjid , Chitral, KP
> 
> 
> View attachment 666480


Rajputana architecture is clearly visible in construction. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Surya 1

When I will go to swim in river tomorrow morning, I will pass near to some beautiful mosques the buildings are extremely beautiful.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful old Mosque near Shrine of Saeen Shaikh Bhirkio Sufi Saint who belonged to the Suharwardi order of Sufism and lived in the 16th century at Shaikh Bhirkio town of Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Memon Masjid , Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Mosque, Circa 1880's.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> An Under Construction Mosque in Gujarat .


This is a mosque ???


----------



## ghazi52

Zarvan said:


> This is a mosque ???



Yes, in Gujarat.


----------



## ghazi52

Bhong Mosque is located in the village of Bhong, Rahim Yar Khan District, Punjab Province.

It was designed and constructed over a period of nearly 50 years.

The late Rais Ghazi Mohammad, the landlord of a large estate, began this project in 1932.


----------



## ghazi52

Wah Cantt.


----------



## ghazi52

New Miranshah Masjid, KP


----------



## xuxu1457

I like such top 10, and I searched top 10 mosques in China, omg, real ancient mosques, inwhich the oldest was build in AD627, the youngest AD1640









List of mosques in China - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazrat Sulaiman Taunsvi.....

Location: Taunsa, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid Sakinta Al-Sughri Jatoi. Muzaffargarh


----------



## ghazi52

Sunehri Mosque , Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363071619044892672


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful interior view of SABRI MASJID Ranchore Line Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Wooden Art at Jamia Masjid Thall, Kumrat valley, Dir Upper, KP.


----------



## ghazi52

Abbasi Mosque (1849)

Location: Bahawalpur, 








King ShahJahan Mosque

Location: Thattha (Sindh, 








Bhong Mosque....

Rahim Yar Khan, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amburiq Mosque.
Shinger Valley
Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chaqchan Mosque “The Miraculous Mosque” is a beautiful mosque in Khaplu, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan. Built in 1370, the mosque is one of the oldest in the region. The mosque is a perfect blend of Tibetan, Mughal and Persian architecture.


----------



## ghazi52

Bhodesar Mosque in Nagarparkar, Sindh , built in 1505 . 
Built entirely in chast marble by Mehmood Shah and Bin Muzafar Shah and Ghiyas -Ud-Din the ruler of Gujarat , India.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Urban Mosque. Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

The Sunehri Mosque or Golden Mosque was built in 1753. 

The architect of the mosque was Nawab Bukhari Khan, deputy governor of Lahore during the reign of Muhammad Shah. The conservation of this mosque is in process by WCLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

Render of Masjid Salman Bin Abdul Aziz and Islamic Research center Islamabad.
The Masjid will be constructed on the area of 80 Kanals (10 acres).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Mosque Allahabad is a mosque located in the town of Kandiaro, Naushahro Feroze District of Sindh the province of Pakistan.

It is located on National Highway 415 kilometres from Karachi. 

Allahabad Mosque premises, houses an education system up till Islamic University level, the mosque will have the Capacity of 10,000 people after its completion.The mosque consists of 101 domes. The main dome is at a height of 115 feet , the second dome 78 feet, and the remaining 99 domes are 26 feet, with one symbolic minaret at 120 feet indicating unity of Allah. 

Photo by @adillakho


----------



## ghazi52

A Mosque m Sindh.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mavi Mosque, Sukh Chain Gardens, Lahore.
Photo by @usamaimran07.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> The Sunehri Mosque or Golden Mosque was built in 1753.
> 
> The architect of the mosque was Nawab Bukhari Khan, deputy governor of Lahore during the reign of Muhammad Shah. The conservation of this mosque is in process by WCLA.
> 
> 
> View attachment 739434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739436


They should take off those ugly ceiling fans that destroy its beauty and install large portable air coolers.


----------



## Neurath

Umair Nawaz said:


> World's 3rd biggest mosque with just 25000 people, and largest of pakistan.
> 
> What an idiot. Faisal Mosque is the largest mosque of Pakistan with capacity of 300,000. (3 lakh.) And its 4th or 5th largest in the world now. When it was build it was largest in world in 1970s


That information is from another mosque. The Grand Jamia Mosque in Bahria will have space for 950,000 people to pray and it will indeed be the third largest mosque in the world and largest in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid, Skardu, GB
Happy Friday



Naveed Yousaf







Jamia Masjid, Skardu, GB
Happy Friday



Naveed Yousaf


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Eid Gah Mosque, Multan, Pakistan. August 1993. Built in 1735, this incredible masjid has a very colourful history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ilyasi Masjid , Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sher Shah Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mavi Mosque in Lahore.....











GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sukh Chayn Mosque, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is Chitral Scouts Mosque ..! On the way to Chitral Town, there is a bridge over the river Chitral. You can see this scene from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful painted old Mosque of Shaikh Bhirkio town of District : Tando Mohammad Khan, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful colorful old Mosque at Pir Jo Goth attached with Shrine of Hazrat Pir Saeen Syed Muhammad Rashid Shah Rozay Dhani in Kingri Taluka, Khairpur District in Sindh.

These shots I dedicate to Pir Saeen .


----------



## ghazi52

Ilyasi Masjid Abbottabad..
Photo:Khurram Shahzad


----------



## ghazi52

Khajur wali Masjid Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful artwork inside The Jamia Mosque known as Badshahi Masjid, situated at Khudabad, Dadu, Sindh. 

The mosque was built during the reign of Yar Muhammad Kalhoro between 1700 and 1718.


----------



## Big_bud

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> *World’s third biggest mosque will be constructed in Karachi*
> January 07, 2015, 1:30 am/ 7 Comments
> SHARE :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INP*
> KARACHI- Foundation stone for world’s third biggest mosque after Masjid-ul-Haram and Masjid-e-Nabawi was laid today.
> 
> Nosherwan Khan, a 70-year-old labourer of Bahria Town, laid the foundation stone of the Grand Mosque at Bahria Town near Super Highway in Karachi.
> 
> At least 25,000 people can offer prayers inside the main hall of The Grand Bahria Town Mosque. The spacious structure is said to be Pakistan’s biggest mosque. The construction of world’s third largest mosque will be completed in five years.



The picture you have used though is Bahria town Lahore mosque.


Umair Nawaz said:


> World's 3rd biggest mosque with just 25000 people, and largest of pakistan.
> 
> What an idiot. Faisal Mosque is the largest mosque of Pakistan with capacity of 300,000. (3 lakh.) And its 4th or 5th largest in the world now. When it was build it was largest in world in 1970s



Must have something to do with indoor capacity. Not outdoor. You can't fit 300000 people inside Faisal mosque's roof.


----------



## ghazi52

Big_bud said:


> The picture you have used though is Bahria town Lahore mosque.
> 
> 
> Must have something to do with indoor capacity. Not outdoor. You can't fit 300000 people inside Faisal mosque's roof.


I have not used it, it is a newspaper and says will be............
Capacity counts indoor and outdoor.


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful evening at Thal.
Historical wooden Masjid.


----------



## Paitoo

What a great thread with stunning pictures. Good to see such diverse styles in diverse settings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Mosque in Sakardu.. GB,


----------



## ghazi52

Central Jamia Masjid Ahl-e-Hadith Sector G -6 Islamabad.. 1970
View of the new construction mosque
Courtesy: Markaz Islami

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Sakina Al-Sughra Mosque in Jatoi, Muzaffargarh. 
It was built by Turkish engineers on an area of 52 kanals, in Islamic Ottoman style of architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Jamia Gaosia Tahiria Masjid/Mosque in Matiari town of Sindh.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar’s Mughal gem: the 17th century Masjid Mahabat Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mavi Mosque, Lahore......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral Scouts Mosque at the bank of River Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College Masjid, Peshawar, 1926 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The magnificent Markazi Jamia Masjid, Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful Gol Masjid (Round Mosque) of Faisalabad ,,..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.;'S*hah Jahan Mosque of 17th-century in Thatta of Sindh. *













It was built during the reign of Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan, who bestowed it to the city as a token of gratitude.-,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.,.





At bank of River Chenab in Chiniot. Punjab.
,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,






Beautiful mosque at complex of shrine Great Sufi Poet Saeen Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai of Bhit Shah in Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Jamia Masjid Skardu Gilgit Baltistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mavi Masjid, Sukh Chayn Gardens, Lahore...


----------



## ghazi52

Majid , somewhere in Punjab...


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Amazing Masjid, PAK VIGHA SHAREEF, Gujrat, Punjab an ancient architecture in modern age​


----------

